# Lobster Base question



## klfolger (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone! This is my first post, but am excited to be a part of this community!

I have a recipe for lobster base (I refuse to buy a lb when I only need a tsp!), and it calls for a lobster shell.  Does anyone know if this should be a cooked or raw shell?

Thanks so much!
Kate


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, welcome to DC.  Hard to say without seeing the recipe.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome to DC, Kate.  Like Andy said, if you show us the recipe, I'm sure someone can help and we'll all learn.

What are you making the lobster base for?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 31, 2011)

Most seafood stock recipes I have seen use raw shells or raw fish heads and bones. BTW, welcome!

Craig


----------



## jennyema (Mar 31, 2011)

If you are making the base, it should be fresh (ideally).


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 1, 2011)

I collect and freeze the shells of lobster,shrimp ect after we have eaten the meat.
I then sweat some onions, add white wine and boil till the alcohol has evaporated add some water and a little chicken stock, simmer for 20 mins then blitz in a blender and pass through a muslin lined sieve. Taste and reduce if necessary then season, then I freeze in an ice cube tray.
A good fish stock will do or a light chicken stock, in fact for all of my rice based seafood dishes I use chicken stock. I use the pink shell stock for a Beurre Blanc sauce to go with a fillet of fish.
Ps I also cheat and use jars of fish soup that are made in France or a tin of Baxter's Lobster bisque


----------



## klfolger (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi guys! Thank you so much for all the replies to my post already!  Here is the recipe I found for my lobster base:
4 qts water
1 lobster shell
2 lrg onions
4-6 celery tops
2-4 sprigs fresh parsley or fresh thyme
1/2 c white wine
1/2 tsp old bay seasoning

Combine all ingredients in a large sauce pan.  bring to a boil.  reduce liquid to about 1 cup, separate solids from liquid.  base can be frozen up to 6 mo. cooking time will vary. 

I'm planning on making a lobster bisque and the recipe I found calls for lobster base.. I'm a total seafood virgin! I grew up on the coast in new england but have never liked seafood at all. the smell and texture have always kind of turned my stomach.  I've decided that I'm game for trying anything though, and try I will!!
 Since texture is one of my biggest issues with seafood, fish in particular, I decided that a bisque is a nice creamy way to get used to the flavor of lobster without having to dig the meat out of the back of that creepy bug.. i know i know, its the tail not the back 

Thanks again everyone!!!
KAte


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Apr 2, 2011)

A lobster base SHOULD include, like, ALOT of Lobster substance. IMHO,  if a lobster recipe doesn't include ALOT of  lobster, well....my interest wans- considerably. GIVE ME LOBSTER.....or, none at all.....


----------



## Sprout (Apr 6, 2011)

Since we're on the topic, I have a question about store-bought lobster base. At one restaurant I worked at we had a delicious pink sauce that was basically an alfredo with a bit of lobster base added, served over pasta with shrimp. I've been hungry for this lately and I wanted to buy some base but I have no idea what kind they bought. All I know is that they bought it at an Asian market. 
I've never been a fan of granulated chicken or beef bases/boullions, so I've never bothered to check out different brands. Anyone have a favorite?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2011)

I've used Minor's chicken and beef bases and think they are very good.  Try their lobster base:  Soupbase.com for Minor's chicken base, lobster base, clam base, low sodium, sauces and other gourmet cooking ingredients and recipes.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 7, 2011)

Cool. I'll try to fit some into my budget. Thanks!


----------

